# Tapering off & therapy



## Into The Light (Sep 4, 2008)

i've been on an anti-depressant for two years now. i am also heading into a difficult area in my therapy. would it be best to not change my medication dosage at this point in time? it's been two years now and i am wondering if it's time to start tapering off. but i'm not sure if that would be a bad idea right now.


----------



## Retired (Sep 4, 2008)

ITL,

Why is discontinuing your medication an issue at this particular time?  

Since you mention you've been taking an anti depressant for two years, are you thinking that two years is long enough?

Many people continue taking anti depressants for many years, and discussions with the doctor about discontinuing medications would likely take place when all issues are resolved and it is felt the illness can be controlled without meds.

Have you had such a conversation with your doctor?


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 4, 2008)

i guess it just came up in my mind because it has been two years, and am wondering if i still need it. my doctor did suggest a few months ago that maybe this summer i could start to taper. but at that point in time i didn't feel ready, so i didn't change anything.

i do plan on talking to him about it but i wanted to get some feedback here in the meantime, and see what people's experiences and input are.

i guess the real question is, is knowing that i probably have a difficult time ahead me a reason to best leave my medication as is?


----------



## ladylore (Sep 4, 2008)

I know you have been having a hard time lately. When you first starting taking medication what was the original perpose of the anit-depressant - depression, mood-swings..?

Do you feel its working anymore or benifitting you?  My first thought is that the dosage may need to be adjusted. While you are going through this rough patch and dealing with difficult things in therapy you may want to consider staying on them for a bit longer.

IMHO.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 4, 2008)

i get some days where i'll feel depressed but nothing like the full blown clinical depression. the meds have definitely done their job in all this time and i don't think going off them right now would lead to a relapse. i don't know though if a difficult time would lead to depression again if i were to reduce the meds. that's what i am wondering about, because i don't want a relapse.

i'm not sure how well i am explaining myself, i hope that made sense.


----------



## ladylore (Sep 4, 2008)

It makes perfect sense. You will know what feels right for you. With the supervision of your doctor and therapist you may want to taper off and see how it goes. 

Its the hard part about life - not able to predict what will happen. You have a great head on your shoulders and if it feels right then why not try it.

:friends: :hug:


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 4, 2008)

for what it's worth, at this point in time, you mention 





> is knowing that i probably have a difficult time ahead me a reason to best leave my medication as is?


. I believe leaving it as it is, is the better option at this time. That way you won't have any confusion as to which is causing any "upset\ depression, the tapering or the issues in T. 
Maybe when things are not difficult\or not going to be difficult in therapy is the time to consider tapering. 

In the end only you can decide, maybe chat with your therapist before doing anything? 

all the best.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback, i'll think it through and discuss with my doctor as well.


----------



## suewatters1 (Sep 4, 2008)

If it were me I would not change the dosage. Why mess with something if it helping you. You say you still get a bit depress then I would think that maybe it is not totally 100% gone and with you heading into a difficult area of your therapy why not leave it at that till the worst of that difficult part is resolved.

Then you will feel better because you will have a load off your mind so you will feel calmer then you will be ready to tackle anything that comes your way.

Your DR can help you decide also.

Sue


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2008)

> knowing that i probably have a difficult time ahead me a reason to best leave my medication as is?



That would be my advice.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 7, 2008)

given how i've been feeling the last week or so i am thinking maybe it's best to leave well enough alone. thanks for all your input


----------



## ladylore (Sep 7, 2008)

No problem and your welcome.


----------

